

ICloud and the curious state of cloud computing - andrewtbham
http://seriouslackofdirection.blogspot.com/2011/12/freemium-cross-platform-cloud-data.html

======
sigjuice
Windows apps can talk to iCloud according to this page
<http://developer.apple.com/icloud/index.php>

~~~
andrewtbham
"read about the new iCloud Storage APIs in iOS 5 and OS X Lion to learn how
you can incorporate iCloud into your apps."

"You must have a Mac running OS X Lion 10.7.2 or a device running iOS 5 to
utilize the iCloud Storage API for Documents."

I don't see any mention of Windows

~~~
sigjuice
I saw the word "Windows" on this page
<http://developer.apple.com/icloud/index.php> and jumped to conclusions. My
bad.

